# (TX)Choc QAA Stud (NFC-AFC Storm's Riptide Star x FC-AFC Gator PT's Sweet Potato Pie)



## Fetchemup

Currently at stud Lonestar's Maximum Risk "Chance" Chance is an 83 lb Chocolate Male (NFC-AFC Storm's Riptide Star X FC-AFC Gator Pt's Sweet Potato Pie) OFA, Cerf, CNM Clear. Amateur Win, Open 2nd, 12.5 All-Age Points. Fee $750 to approved bitches. Located in Gilmer, TX. For more info call Brian Johnson (903)725-3958 or visit www.fetchemupkennels.com


----------

